# Camp Mocs



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm looking to get a pair of Camp Mocs, and I'm curious about the options. I know all about Quoddy, but they are out of my price range. LL Bean is an obvious choice, but I'm not impressed by the quality for $69, still, they look great:










Minnetonka also makes a camp moc. Does anyone have experience with these? At $43/pair, they seem like a good deal.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Eastland is another option.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, Eastland is an option, but they are $80 don't come in wide sizes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> Yes, Eastland is an option, but they don't come in wide sizes.


You could try ordering 1/2 size up...that sometimes works for me (I wear a wide or "E" shoe as well). Just make sure you can return them if they don't fit.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My two pairs of Minnetonkas are somewhat soft and fragile for robust outdoor wear. Trask, Eastland, Dunham and Timberland mocs have all held up for me.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

godan said:


> My two pairs of Minnetonkas are somewhat soft and fragile for robust outdoor wear. Trask, Eastland, Dunham and Timberland mocs have all held up for me.


I'm looking for available options. According to their websites, Trask, Dunham, and Timberland do not currently make camp mocs.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, if you want cheap, there's always the Bass Canoe Moc.

Look around the 'Net...I've seen these in the $30 range at closeout, although size selection may be limited.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Sperry makes a pair that I have. Absolute murder on the ankles till break-in, but after pretty good. A little narrow, so be cautious.


----------



## Schorsch (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the LLBean camp mocs, in the "cactus" leather. After a year and some change, wearing them almost constantly over the summer with no socks, they're still awesome. An eyelet pulled out, but I was easily able to push it back in place. I used boot oil on the leather, which gave it a really neat, worn in finish. 

I might go back and order the blucher mocs soon.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't agree whatsoever that the Bean camp mocs are poor in quality. Got a new pair this year and couldn't be more pleased. Much more comfortable and substancial than the Quoddy mocs for a 1/3 of the cost. And I much prefer the Bean's leather color (traditional brown).

Trust me, I've tried almost every shoe out there, and this bad rap that's been bestowed on Bean bluchers and camp mocs is totally overdone. Are they identical to how they were made 30+ years ago? No. Are they very good, classic shoes at a great price? Absolutely!

Sure, they look really new out of the box...but a month or two of consistent wear does wonders.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with Bean's camp mocs, as well.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Sportsman's guide has the Eastland Yarmouth camp mocs for $40.


----------



## Schorsch (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, I found that the LLBean camp mocs run a little big, even with socks. If you plan to wear them sockless, size down a smidge. It's workable, but would have been better smaller.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had my bean camp mocs for a year or so now and they fit like a glove. I'm very happy with the quality.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*Bean mocs/bluchers get my vote, too*

I've been delighted with Bean's mocs and bluchers for years (and years and . . . well, you get the picture). Much of the rest of their product line has deteriorated, but I remain a fan of their mocs and bluchers.


----------



## Overman138 (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 - totally happy with my llbean camp mocs - quality seems rugged and excellent



Tenacious Tassel said:


> I don't agree whatsoever that the Bean camp mocs are poor in quality. Got a new pair this year and couldn't be more pleased. Much more comfortable and substancial than the Quoddy mocs for a 1/3 of the cost. And I much prefer the Bean's leather color (traditional brown).
> 
> Trust me, I've tried almost every shoe out there, and this bad rap that's been bestowed on Bean bluchers and camp mocs is totally overdone. Are they identical to how they were made 30+ years ago? No. Are they very good, classic shoes at a great price? Absolutely!
> 
> Sure, they look really new out of the box...but a month or two of consistent wear does wonders.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

As much as I like my Topsiders (and I really do), everytime I put them on I wish they were Bean's Blucher Mocs. Topsiders just seem off in my setting, being a landlocked state.

Any 11Ds want to trade a pair of moderately worn Blucher Mocs for a pair of moderately worn Topsiders?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Save your pennies and get the Quoddy...


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

The Bean camp moc is great, recommend you get them. The Bean blucher, not so much. I bought a pair last fall, and gave them to Goodwill over this past weekend. They were plastic looking, weird feeling cheaply made things that imitated the original (Quoddy-made) blucher from 1983 I wore all through college. For a blucher moc I recommend the Eastland Falmouth. Razor off the "Eastland" tag/label and you are in business.

RHW


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

While I endorse Quoddy, for every day wear, I've counted on Bean's since the 8th grade. I usually get about 3 years out of each pair with just about daily use. Still, I am very sorry they are made in El Salvador. Has anyone notice that the tongue grew about a half-inch longer when that move was made?

I've seen and felt the Minnetonkas at a store in Lake Placid. I've almost pulled the trigger on the moss-colored pair, but they're suede and not very stiff suede. The rubber sole seemed adequate. For time-to-time wear, they would probably pass muster.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Redsrover said:


> The Bean camp moc is great, recommend you get them. The Bean blucher, not so much. I bought a pair last fall, and gave them to Goodwill over this past weekend. They were plastic looking, weird feeling cheaply made things that imitated the original (Quoddy-made) blucher from 1983 I wore all through college. For a blucher moc I recommend the Eastland Falmouth. Razor off the "Eastland" tag/label and you are in business.
> 
> RHW


I actually had/have a different experience with the bluchers. Got a new pair last fall and wore them freqently throughout the winter (they are a perfect winter shoe in Northern CA). Recently put them up for the season and broke out the camp mocs, but I was sorry to see them go. They have become very, very comfortable, and are a great go-to shoe. I much prefer them to the Quoody 3 eyelet blucher or the Quoddy Maliseet.

6 months or so ago I picked up an old pair of the Bean Bluchers off Ebay that were made in Maine just to compare. Even though they are in good shape, I never wore them--much prefer the newer Bean Bluchers, whether they are made in El Salvador or not.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've worn the Beans for years, as my father did. I love the way they mold to the foot, though in my case that means they get quite misshapen :icon_smile:. Had a pair of gokeys once. They were great looking, but a little heavy, and seriously expensive. I think the Beans have been pretty much the same through the years, though I much preferred the old rubber sole.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I just received what I consider a viable alternative to the Bean Camp moc, a pair of Bean's Heavy Duty Blucher, in yesterday's mail. They seem pretty nice, and were comfortable for the few hours I wore them. 

I assume they are a bit heavier than the camp moc, but I want as much support as I can get. An equally compelling difference between the two shoes is that the bluchers I ordered were $59.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding between the blutchers and the camp mocs. I will wear these with khakis, jeans and shorts. Would you recommend the cactus or the brown and the blutcher or the moc; or the Eastlands ofcourse? By the way these will be replacing my only pair of boat shoes that my dog got a hold of, so these will need to fill that slot as well


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The only shoes I've owned in this realm/category of shoes are boat shoes, so more experienced posters (those that have worn camp, boat, blucher, canoe mocs for years) will probably be better judges. I feel, now---I could feel very differently in the future--that the bluchers seem the most versatile (not in regards to formality but to functionality). I can actually see wearing them in any of the scenarios suggested by the names (in camp, on a boat, in a canoe ).

I prefer the Saddle color in the bluchers (for the leather color and contrasting laces).


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm thinking the Saddle as well, but the canoe mocs at O'Connell's are still calling my name and I'm trying to keep a firm grip on my wallet, haha


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm glad to see all the discussion on this topic.

I've decided a get a pair of LLB camp mocs (in saddle) to go along with the blucher mocs (in saddle) I got in the fall. I like the look of the camp mocs in cactus too, but not so much.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

My just-arrived Bluchers are dark brown, which is very nice. They are not, however, a substitute for a boat shoe in my opinion. They are chunkier. Others might disagree but I would never wear the Bluchers without socks, which I usually do with the boat shoes.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's just what I needed to hear PH. I'll be ordering the mocs in saddle when I get home


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Just to clarify though, your bluchers are the heavy duty blucher, correct P Hudson? I probably wouldn't wear those on a boat or without socks either, but the regular bluchers would suit such things just fine, IMO.

Heavy Duty:


Classic:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

P Hudson said:


> My just-arrived Bluchers are dark brown, which is very nice. They are not, however, a substitute for a boat shoe in my opinion. They are chunkier. Others might disagree but I would never wear the Bluchers without socks, which I usually do with the boat shoes.


I actually think the bluchers are the most versatile. I predominantly wear them without socks, fyi. I often read here that folks wear them as a Spring/Summer shoe, but I always thought of them as, and have worn them as a fall/winter shoe when rubber mocs aren't in play.

I own 2 pairs of shoes that I could comfortably wear 12 months/year: the Bean bluchers and my chocolate colored Rockport Perths.

Incidentially, I am including every pair of Quoddys you can think of in this consideration (none fit the bill).

The Perths are the best, hands down...but the classic look, comfort and versatility of the Bean bluchers is tough to beat. I consider the Camp mocs more of a Spring/Fall alternative to Sperrys.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are too many good choices out there for this shoe slot. I didn't order anything because I haven't made a good decision. I cant decide if I want a boat shoe, camp moc, or blucher. Then its the perth, quoddy moc, bean camp moc or bean blucher. I do think the perth would be the best replacement for my Sperrys, but I really like idea of a camp moc. I'm still undecided about how the bluchers will fit in with khakis, jeans and shorts especially.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If the yellow laces of the Saddle colored Bean Blucher are too casual for your taste, maybe the Cactus version would work better?



They're still my vote, along with Tenacious Tassel, as the most versatile of Bean's camp/boat shoes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Incidentally, anyone who's ordered a pair of tan Blucher Mocs from L.L. Bean knows that the 36" boot laces they include are about 6" too long.

If this annoys you as it did me, you can order some 30" boot laces here: https://www.shoelacesexpress.com/bootlaces.asp (look down toward the bottom of the page, under "nylon rawhide.")


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I seem to recall that someone had LL Bean's blucher or camp moc in cactus, but replaced the dark brown laces with the orangish laces that come with the brown version.

Anyone got a picture of that? I'd like to see it before I buy in cactus.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Coleman said:


> Just to clarify though, your bluchers are the heavy duty blucher, correct P Hudson? I probably wouldn't wear those on a boat or without socks either, but the regular bluchers would suit such things just fine, IMO.
> 
> Heavy Duty:
> 
> Classic:


Good catch, Coleman. You are correct that mine are the heavy duty, while the classics are a different beast altogether.


----------

